# Diet for IBS-C?



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

Does anybody know what diets are most helpful for IBS-C with bloating? Low fibre doesn't seem to help.High fibre helps - but then I have gas and bloating(even with supposedly non irritant fibre like oatbran)What about the FODMAP diet - is it helpful for IBS-C?(NB.Everything seems to focus on IBS and diarrhea - constipation feels like the poor cousin!Even in the Hypnotherapy stuff)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just had to chime in - I know you are having concerns re the hypnotherapy, but we have had many folks who did do well who were IBS-C, and were helped with better motility and reduction of bloating.As far as fiber - consider soluable fiber, like acacia. Many people have found this helpful for both IBS-C and IBS-D and without bloating as well. Might be a consideration! All the best to you.


----------



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Just had to chime in - I know you are having concerns re the hypnotherapy, but we have had many folks who did do well who were IBS-C, and were helped with better motility and reduction of bloating.As far as fiber - consider soluable fiber, like acacia. Many people have found this helpful for both IBS-C and IBS-D and without bloating as well. Might be a consideration! All the best to you.


What form does Acacia come in?I've never seen it.Thanks for your helpful comments,by the way.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen this?http://ibs.about.com/od/constipation/a/eatforconstipation.htm


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Acacia powder comes in a supplement form - I dont know about its availability in Switzerland, but you can google it - one source is Heather's tummy care, but you probably can find it in a health food store where you live.


----------



## Mona Jean (Jan 20, 2012)

Muze said:


> Does anybody know what diets are most helpful for IBS-C with bloating? Low fibre doesn't seem to help.High fibre helps - but then I have gas and bloating(even with supposedly non irritant fibre like oatbran)What about the FODMAP diet - is it helpful for IBS-C?(NB.Everything seems to focus on IBS and diarrhea - constipation feels like the poor cousin!Even in the Hypnotherapy stuff)


HI, I do not have any experience with FODMAP ...seems very confusing.....I have been where you are....what I have learned is that diarrhea is the worst form of constipation.....and that the passage way is so inflamed or blocked this is the way the body will then expel the waste.....? I have found a diet plan that works wonders and I am no longer in pain ( 27 years of pain )... I have MY STORY listed in the My story section.... but here are some testimonials from the people who...like me ( and you have been helped by Sherry)========================================Dear Sherry,I decided to give the Great Taste No Pain plan a try, and I'm glad I did. Although I have never had severe pain, I do have a constant bloating and gas problem and alternating diarrhea and constipation. I don't have a gall bladder, so digestion has been a problem. During the first two days I didn't notice much difference, except for the fact that I was using the bathroom more. During the third and fourth days, I began to feel much better. I especially noticed that right after a meal, I'm not as bloated and I do not have gas at all. I've also cut back on the digestive enzymes I am using. I most definitely plan to continue this food combining method.Marilyn Franko, OH==========================================Hi Sherry,The reason I decided to partake in the invitation for Great Taste No Pain is because I have a lot of combustion (rumbling, bloating and gas) going on in my stomach all the time, even when I eat healthy things. I am always hungry, so I eat until I am overstuffed. I was amazed on my 1st day, how the combustion was almost completely gone. I would say it is down 90% and when I'm full, it is a comfortable full not that over-stuffed bloated feeling. As for the recipes, I am very impressed, they are easy to make and Mmmmmm Mmmmmm Good! One of my favorites is the carrot/cilantro soup. I made it for friends and they also loved it! I am looking forward to more wonderful recipes!Thanks for all your hard work and sharing this valuable information!Donna, Michigan=========================================Hi SherryThanks for your emails.I am so relieved that I have found something that works for my seemingly complex stomach. I was suffering from a bloatedness caused by a range of food items, listlessness, lack of energy and irregular bowels.Since I started the Great Taste No Pain program, the bloatedness has subsided and I have freedom from this perpetual discomfort. My energy levels are up and I can actually work enthusiastically for a whole day and then at the gym after work, still feeling good.My bowels are regular like clockwork without any strain.Many thanks to your program.Thanks and greetings.Johan Fourie


----------



## Ripley (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Muse--I'm also IBS-C and have been doing strict FODMAPS for just ten days; and I must say it's really working so far!







(My story so far: Link )I think onions, garlic, apples, dried fruit and (the horror!) dark chocolate were especially adding to my misery, and I didn't even know it. (Was already off gluten and lactose beforehand, but still extremely bloated every day despite eating what I thought was a healthy diet.)


----------

